# Sriracha sauce



## Spireite72 (May 14, 2018)

I’ve been using sriracha sauce for the last week only need a small amount for lots of flavour. I love spicy food especially Mexican so this helps.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> I’ve been using sriracha sauce for the last week only need a small amount for lots of flavour. I love spicy food especially Mexican so this helps.


OOh never heard of it...will google it Spiriette.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> I’ve been using sriracha sauce for the last week only need a small amount for lots of flavour. I love spicy food especially Mexican so this helps.


Just had a look..
*Table of Nutritional Information
per 100g:
Energy* 418kJ/
100kcal
*Fat* 1g
*Of which saturates* 0g
*Carbohydrates* 16g
*Of which sugars* 10g
*Protein* 2g
*Salt* 4g

Might give that a try...although slightly higher carb content than I would normally use...just a splash means that the carb content would be negligible.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 14, 2018)

You really will need only just a splash.  I've got some in the fridge at the mo.  It's lasted a year so far.  It is very spicy but very nice.


----------



## mikeyB (May 14, 2018)

A lot of these hot sauces contain sugar, though Tabasco doesn’t, but the amount you use, unless you are mad, won’t  have any influence on your BG. Wikipedia has a useful list of hot sauces with their ingredients if you’re really paranoid.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> You really will need only just a splash.  I've got some in the fridge at the mo.  It's lasted a year so far.  It is very spicy but very nice.


Definitely going to try some Mark...I was put off by the sugar & overall carb content...but...as you say if just a splash is needed it should be fine...it's on my shopping list.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

There is a huge difference between paranoia & being careful...particularly for those of us on diet & exercise only.


----------



## mikeyB (May 14, 2018)

Sorry, Bubbsie, I was using the word flippantly.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 14, 2018)

Yes the carbs sugar are high per 100g but it has that much flavour and a nice background heat I m lucky if I need 2/3 g on my meal


----------



## AndBreathe (May 14, 2018)

In my world, if a splash of something like Sriracha means I enjoy an otherwise maybe bland, low carb meal, then it's worth it.  

Tesco do a very nice Jalapeno sauce.  It's very green and a bit more tart than sriracha, which has a very sweet (in my view) background.  It's good to have an alternative.

One word of note; If you try another brand of sriracha, please do ensure you check the packaging because there are alos sweet sriracha sauses out there, just like there are sweet chilli and chilli sauces around.  

Sriracha mayonnaise is lovely, but I prefer to make my own, so that I know my mayo will be the highest quality.  (Highest quality meaning, made by me!  No ego at all going on there then.   )


----------



## Spireite72 (May 14, 2018)

Franks buffalo sauce is 0 nearly everything I love buffalo sauce I know what I’m having this week


----------

